# When to use?



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi, I have just received delivery of some fresh beans and they were roasted on 29/01/2010 - when is the best time to start using them?

Thanks


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I've seen various durations from 3 to 7 days. I think your beans would be fine now. Get grinding and drinking







.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Now would be fine.

In most cases allow 3-5 days past roast prior to starting to pull shots

You can use beans that have cooled immediately after roasting, but they are still volatile (gases still expanding, molecular structure changing etc - I won't go into too much detail, and there are people far more qualified than me who can explain in great depth...)

Generally, 3-5 days past roast and then use for the next 14-21 days depending on the origin of the beans.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Open the beans ordered from Londinium rececommended by Glenn (Costa Rican) and now sitting here a great cup of coffee watching my boxed set of SATC - what more can I say?!

A really nice coffee and I will definitely try other beans on line now. I have to say I do still like my Costa Coffee beans.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Instead of grinding beans as and when I need them, can I grind the whole bag and store in an air tight container?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Grind on demand rather than grind the entire bag at once and store.

*Beans start to go stale the second they are ground*

Grinding releases gases locked within the beans, that contain flavour, aroma and all the beans characteristics. The whole composition of the beans change, the oils dry out and there will be a noticeable decrease in quality.


----------

